

Triple rainbow near Seatle: How was it formed? - gus_massa
http://cliffmass.blogspot.com.ar/2012/11/triple-rainbow.html

======
raimondious
There is a great lecture on the physics of rainbows on MIT's Open Courseware:
[http://ocw.mit.edu/courses/physics/8-03-physics-iii-
vibratio...](http://ocw.mit.edu/courses/physics/8-03-physics-iii-vibrations-
and-waves-fall-2004/video-lectures/lecture-22/)

------
cek
Cliff Mass is awesome. I've become a total weather-nerd because of his
writing.

------
ccozan
For the first time I understood the physics of rainbows!

On the other side now it looks a little less magic...

~~~
nitrogen
I wish there would be more PR effort spent on making science more exciting to
the average person than magic. E.g. submarine mentions in various companies'
advertising and various TV shows of the form: "It's better than magic -- it's
science," with excited, attractive faces on screen eating it up.

~~~
StavrosK
I'm not sure that would help. You're just substituting one thinking-stopper
(magic) for another (science). "How does electricity work?" "It's science!"
"Oh, okay."

~~~
nitrogen
I'd still prefer that, because "It's science!" means that someone, somewhere
understands it, and that they could too if they wanted to. "It's magic!" means
there's no hope of understanding.

------
RyJones
Not sure why you didn't link to the original post?
<http://cliffmass.blogspot.com/2012/11/triple-rainbow.html>

~~~
gus_massa
Sorry. I live in Argentina and blogspot adds the ".ar" automatically to the
UREL, but I didn't see it before submitting.

------
cabacon
This also made the Old New Thing:
[http://blogs.msdn.com/b/oldnewthing/archive/2012/11/26/10371...](http://blogs.msdn.com/b/oldnewthing/archive/2012/11/26/10371441.aspx)

------
xyproto
Triple rainbow all the way! _sob_

------
rockyleal
and, what does it mean?

~~~
mtgx
That there are only 19 days left till the end of the world!

